# LEEK meet 20th May 6pm + Curry @ 3pm



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................
As usual guy's another meet for Sunday 20th May.
If your up for it a curry first at 3pm  then onto bluewater for 6pm ,then onto the Wharf pub for around 6:45pm
Once again we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It's Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! 










.............................







...........................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area? Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise  

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Renton72
4. Kevtotty

Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Renton72
4. a18eem
5. Nando
6. Kevtotty


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Put me in for both please John


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

It's Amanda's birthday so don't think i'll get away with it 

Unless she fancies going for a nice curry or a slap up roast dinner at the wharf  :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Put me in for both please John


Me too, curry and bluey!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok ladies your on the list :wink:

Havn't seen you on second life yet Chris 

Tony teleported next to me last night,but had a bit of trouble speaking :lol: A good likeness too tony :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Havn't seen you on second life yet Chris
> 
> Tony teleported next to me last night,but had a bit of trouble speaking :lol: A good likeness too tony :lol: :lol: :lol:


I havent had a chance yet was out last night. Ill get on there tonight hopefully.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Havn't seen you on second life yet Chris
> ...


See you in the orgy castle then :lol: :lol: :lol:  :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

ive signed up  im rent rossini in second life, se you in the virtual world!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> ive signed up  im rent rossini in second life, se you in the virtual world!


 :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > ive signed up  im rent rossini in second life, se you in the virtual world!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Hopefully i will be back to normal tonight, I kept getting complete strangers........ and John trying to chat me up last night :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Horny you missed out me and Mr Rossini went for a drink


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Horny you missed out me and Mr Rossini went for a drink


 :lol: :lol: a good night up the pub! lovely!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

You don't wanna know what ive been upto :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)




----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


>


Ive got some even funnier ones now :lol: :lol: :lol: 
No im not gonna post them!  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


What are pm's for ?  :twisted: :roll: :wink:

In fact i dread to think what you have been up to mia for almost a week.........ps haven't forgotten about the PC issue


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Do you remember talking to me and my brother in law the other night??? :lol: :lol: [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Vaguely felt a bit [smiley=sick2.gif] in the morning haven't a clue what i said


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Gonna miss this one too I'm afraid.
Wedding is on the 18th so the weekend is gonna be full of family events I reckon.

I look forward to the one after and a good catch up!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Donners said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Gonna miss this one too I'm afraid.
> Wedding is on the 18th so the weekend is gonna be full of family events I reckon.
> ...


Poor Excuse Anthony :wink:

On a serious note good luck to both of you and my best wishes in health wealth and happiness for the future

Rgds

Tony


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Donners said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Gonna miss this one too I'm afraid.
> Wedding is on the 18th so the weekend is gonna be full of family events I reckon.
> ...


Hi mate, I was wondering when the big day was... good luck and have a turbo charged time! :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi guys.. yes i'm still alive and well...only just. I was away and got ill . I actually lost weight!!  
I hope to see you at bluewater on Sunday. :wink:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Definitely can't make this meet as it's my little brothers 18th birthday this week and all the family are meeting up at mine on Sunday.

Have a good one and see you all soon.

dave


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Gonna miss this one too I'm afraid.
> Wedding is on the 18th so the weekend is gonna be full of family events I reckon.
> ...


Yeah good luck buddy ,see ya soon :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

playing golf in the morning so see you at Bluey


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

John

Looking like a probable for mixed grill!

Kev


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Donners who got married yesterday!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]



Nando said:


> playing golf in the morning so see you at Bluey


Ok mate see ya there! :wink:



KevtoTTy said:


> John
> 
> Looking like a probable for mixed grill!
> 
> Kev


Mmmm mixed grill thats what i had last sunday too   :wink:

See you a cliffe spice mate.

Renton72 is coimg round mine first to have his ring sorted out  
After he saw the good job i did on Bams he's now jealous :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Renton72 is coimg round mine first to have his ring sorted out
> After he saw the good job i did on Bams he's now jealous :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Looking forward to it!!

Kev, do you still need me to bring Vagcom?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Renton72 is coimg round mine first to have his ring sorted out
> ...


If you don't mind!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I wanna go on the slide!!!

Has she stopped saying it yet Ray?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Great to see everyone again! Wouldn't like to be around Chris tomorrow morning :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll sort out the date for the next one tomorrow :wink:

O yeah and look at these ,check out the keyring :lol: :lol: http://caketops.suntrade.co.uk/


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good to see everyone again, gonna post a few pics in the main forum

Here :lol:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 887#958887


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Good to see everyone.

All the best with the wedding John and congratulations Donners.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> I wanna go on the slide!!!
> 
> Has she stopped saying it yet Ray?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> ...


Hi everyone, nice to see you all after so long.
Thanks for the drinks.
John, I like the keyring.... it looks as if you have been on a serious diet because your suit doesn't fit ! :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Good to see everyone again, gonna post a few pics in the main forum
> 
> Here :lol:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 887#958887


I see you posted a picture of all the flying cows :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right not sure when i can do the next meet as i'm busy with various things in June etc  :wink: 
The only dates i can do at the moment are 10th June or 8th July with no curry as ill be coming straight from work. :? 
With the yearly meet going on ,my wedding party and the missus birthday its a bit tricky :? 
What do you all reckon? plus i work sunday night once a month!
Helppppppp!!! 

P.s Unless of course you have one without me!


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

It just wouldn't be the same :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> It just wouldn't be the same :wink:


Just quieter...yes i know! :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

You weren't at the last one John.......well not in mind anyway :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> You weren't at the last one John.......well not in mind anyway :wink:


Wait till after the 16th :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > You weren't at the last one John.......well not in mind anyway :wink:
> ...


I'll be wearing my best fighting boots


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Roll up, roll up...
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=89138


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right finally been able to sit down and sort out a date  :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 553#980553

sorry its so far away but ive still got various commitments :roll:

Just like to say thank you for all that tiurned up last sat,it was a fantastic night!

Thankyou cards are being written as i write :wink:

John


----------

